# Door blox?



## mtlogcabin (Jan 17, 2013)

Principle asked if these  DOOR BLOK where okay to install on the classroom doors at her elementary school.

The one concern is they would interfere with the smoke seals on the existing doors. The building was built under the 88 UBC and I am sure if the smoke seals are even required today since it is sprinklered

Thoughts please


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2013)

And why do they want to do this???

Can't they just unlock the doors???  Or us the standard five hour issued door stop???


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have any issues with it as long as the school is sprinkled.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 18, 2013)

Just to keep the noise level down when someone enters or leaves the classroom


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 18, 2013)

Agree with FM Burns.


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2013)

If they are not rated or smoke tight I guess they would be OK......the 1 hr "rating" goes away with the sprinklers, but does the "smoke tight" requirement for corridors?


----------



## cheyer (Jan 19, 2013)

If the doors are fire rated..as you know..need to latch by design and listing...but if not...but as steveray said..smoke could be (and mostly is)  the main factor.....


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't they educate the kids to not allow the door to slam closed like my parents did? I must be getting too old.


----------

